
Any one of you using NAC – N acetyl cysteine for Covid-19 Patients? - lhuser123
https://www.researchgate.net/post/ANY_ONE_OF_YOU_USING_NAC-N_acetyl_cysteine_for_covid-19_Patients
======
pmdulaney
I am not a doctor, nurse, etc.

I take NAC daily because of its reputed benefits wrt the following: non-
alcoholic fatty liver disease, increased production of glutathione, COPD.

